# iPad Mini Install questions



## nuc01 (Jan 8, 2012)

First post here. Exploring ways to put an iPad mini into my M3. Have done a lot of searches here and on other forums and could use some help.
My needs:
1. Integrate iPad and be able to use it for BT phone calls using cars speakers and BT mic
2. Keep ability to have FM/AM reception
3. Be able to use USB stick for songs/videos etc
4. Backup camera
5. Not hack up the dash
First here’s my proposed setup:

iPad mini 4 LTE/WiFi
Camera/USB connector
DC-DC power supply
Lightning cable for power to iPad 
iPad mount - Custom Interiors UK for e46
USB to USB connector 
Single DIN HU
- 2 USB inputs
- HD radio
- variable illumination
- removable face
- app control from iPad
- can play FLAC?
BT microphone
BT camera
JL Audio XVI 1000/5 (DSP + power). Will go full active for components.

Currently in the car:
JL 12w6v2 dual 4 ohm
Focal K2P 6.5 and tweets (passive x-over now)
JL 500/1 and 300/4
AudioControl EQ (use x-overs in amps right now)
Crappy Dynavin POS HU 

Already have various RCAs etc etc

I am going to dismount the HU faceplate and put it in the ashtray of the car. Hide the rest of HU behind the iPad in the dash. Grab an interface to keep steering wheel controls of HU.

Some questions/issues:
1. Will the iPad output phone call audio through the USB connector? Or just use BT to the HU?
2. Going D/A and A/D isn’t optimal.
How “bad” is it?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

1) I believe calls will be through BT, unless you use an Apple Carplay/Android Auto HU( which can do it through USB). There are no single DIN units with carplay/AA so you will most likely be using BT.
2) With your current equipment setup, it looks like you need to go D/A to A/D because your HU will be processing all the inputs. If you were to invest in a DSP with a digital input, you could get USB/SPDIF out of your iPad straight to the DSP. That would bypass the headunits D/A and A/D completely, but would require a method to toggle between the HU source (phone, radio, anything else from HU) and iPad source (USB/SPDIF).

I see you mentioned a BT camera, what kind if I may ask? I never thought BT could handle video.


----------



## nuc01 (Jan 8, 2012)

1.No CarPlay so looks like BT it is.
2. I do want to keep an FM radio receiver if at all possible. The JL VXI has a built in DSP with digital in so that would work great. The issue is what you noted: how to switch between inputs. For instance If the phone rings (and I have everything going through the HU), the call will be routed from the iPad to the HU and then to the car’s speakers.
If I don’t have a HU then the iPad will use its internal speakers as the JL amp doesn’t have BT inputs. That doesn’t look like a good option.
You are correct BT is audio only. Brain fart there on my part. Was looking into wireless cameras.


----------



## hakalugi (Jan 24, 2015)

nuc01 said:


> ...
> You are correct BT is audio only. Brain fart there on my part. Was looking into wireless cameras.


actually i just ordered a BT video sender, specifically to send 3d-stitched 4 sided vehicle aftermarket cams into a 'top down' view and push this from their processor box to my ipad pro over BT.

not sure yet of input type of this device (rca/svid/hdmi) since they said it will work with the output type on their processor box, i didn't think to ask.

let me know if you want me to share more when it arrives...


----------

